# ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB vs Geforce 9500 gt



## sandyss (Mar 29, 2013)

By how much is ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB better than Geforce 9500 gt???
Will upgrading to this card be better?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

performance wise they are both on par .. if you want a real upgrade don't get anything lower than HD5570.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2013)

both are poor.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

Save that money and party in McD instead or save up and at least get an HD6450. Anything below it is crap.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

GT 610 costs 2.5K , if you save more 2k you can get HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 30, 2013)

anything less than hd 6570 is bad for gaming.you will be wasting your 2k for that gpu.

wait,save and get better gpu rather regretting later


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 30, 2013)

Do Not buy it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

just for information : GT610 is just a re-branded GT520


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

anything less than a HD 5670 is poor.





ico said:


> both are poor.



an understatement rather


----------



## sandyss (Mar 31, 2013)

I dont have enough money to get an HD 5670...
I like to buy the HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 .HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com
How much better is HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3  than geforce 9500 GT and thats all i want to know..


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2013)

sandyss said:


> I dont have enough money to get an HD 5670...
> I like to buy the HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 .HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com
> How much better is HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3  than geforce 9500 GT and thats all i want to know..


HD 5450 is poor as well.

Please save and buy HD 5670. It is going to be worth it. Believe me.


----------



## sandyss (Mar 31, 2013)

i dont to use anti-aliasing or anti(something) filtering or FXAA or Vsync..
My minitor is just 1366*768 and thats why like to buy HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3  ..is it good?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 31, 2013)

sandyss said:


> i dont to use anti-aliasing or anti(something) filtering or FXAA or Vsync..
> My minitor is just 1366*768 and thats why like to buy HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3  ..is it good?



Get the gt 610, if you can't get the hd 5670.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

but if Op has a 9500GT already there's no point in upgrading to GT610 IMO.


----------



## sandyss (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> but if Op has a 9500GT already there's no point in upgrading to GT610 IMO.


Then suggest a good card under rs 3.5K


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2013)

PowerColor HD5570 @ ~3.4k - get it from FK.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 3, 2013)

Can also consider HD 6570 @ 3.6k....I have it and same resolution as yours...it can run most of the games at playable frame rates..
I have tested with..AC revelations, Mafia 2,fifa 12,dead space 3,splinter cell conviction,skyrim,most wanted 2012,cod mw3,hitman blood money....
But gta 4 and black ops 1 didn't run well as above games ...may be because I have weaker CPU (c2d e7500)
I think its a good vfm card...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 3, 2013)

yep hd 6570 is good gpu @3.6k



Small_town_boy said:


> But gta 4 and black ops 1 didn't run well as above games ...may be because I have weaker CPU (c2d e7500)
> )



why black ops did'nt run well? your cpu is enough


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Add Rs.200 more and get the HD 6570 1GB DDR3.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> why black ops did'nt run well? your cpu is enough



No idea...lagged like hell even on 800*600..didn't worry about it much though Coz didn't liked the game...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 3, 2013)

donot play at low res as it will bottleneck cpu.turn off the aa and vsync in games.anyways happy gaming


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2013)

Small_town_boy said:


> No idea...lagged like hell even on 800*600..didn't worry about it much though Coz didn't liked the game...



BO1 has issue with AMD gfx cards .. to fix this just update the game to the latest version and enable "Shader Warming" option - I still remember this as I found it by myself


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's using the *ahem* version, so applying patch wouldn't be quite successfull.

I'm pretty sure he's using the *ahem* version, so applying patch wouldn't be quite successfull.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's using the *ahem* version, so applying patch wouldn't be quite successfull.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's using the *ahem* version, so applying patch wouldn't be quite successfull.



Yes...you are right ...if I had that much money I would have bought a better gfx card rather than buying the game...

Anyway I don't have the game now...so no worries ...


----------



## sandyss (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there any good card for rs 2.5k?then
like HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 4, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Is there any good card for rs 2.5k?then
> like HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com


its answered already 



ico said:


> HD 5450 is poor as well.
> 
> Please save and buy HD 5670. It is going to be worth it. Believe me.





Also these graphic cards should be lot cheaper at a local store. Have a look there too


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's using the *ahem* version, so applying patch wouldn't be quite successfull.



works with both version if you know what I meant


----------



## Gaurav265 (Apr 5, 2013)

i think gt 610 is better than 9500gt,not a great upgrade in performance but its a dx11 card and you can play crysis 3,


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

lol, the only plus point of GT610 is it's a DX11 gpu and if Op's 9500Gt is a DDr2 only then GT610 is better buy but still upgrading only for one game and spending ~2.5k does not reprsent great VF .. so Op better save up and wiat for get a better gpu.


----------



## sandyss (Apr 6, 2013)

WHICH IS BETTER HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 or GT 610 or


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2013)

GT 610 is better.


----------



## sandyss (Apr 8, 2013)

But the gt 610 has only 48 cores(shaders units) and my current gt 9500 gt has 32, so would gt 610 give me a little more frames per seconds and add dx11 support?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Forget it bro the minimum I would go is hd 5670 1gb gddr5, anything below it is only good for testing and deleting games from torrents . You wont even see shadows in game at settings like this and there wont be a diff between max payne2 and mp3 lol
Btw which cpu do you have.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ lol .. you are comparing MP2 with MP3 .. MP2 used to run at maxed out settings on 7600GS but gfx cards like HD5570 are more powerful than this and I'm sure MP3 will definetly look better than MP2 even with lowered gfx details.

@ sandyss - 9500GT's has double ROPs, TMU and SM units compared to GT520 but GT520 aka GT610 has a better architecture .. so a 9500GT GDDR3 should perform neck to neck with a GT610 DDR3 but if the 9500Gt has DDR2 memory then it will under perform for sure.


----------



## sandyss (Apr 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ lol .. you are comparing MP2 with MP3 .. MP2 used to run at maxed out settings on 7600GS but gfx cards like HD5570 are more powerful than this and I'm sure MP3 will definetly look better than MP2 even with lowered gfx details.
> 
> @ sandyss - 9500GT's has double ROPs, TMU and SM units compared to GT520 but GT520 aka GT610 has a better architecture .. so a 9500GT GDDR3 should perform neck to neck with a GT610 DDR3 but if the 9500Gt has DDR2 memory then it will under perform for sure.


I have intel core 2 duo e7400


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

your cpu is enough for gpus upto 6.5-7k - the cpu won't bottleneck gpus in this price range.


----------

